# Goats vulva is changing, why?



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

So we are new to goats since July. We know both of our does are bred but no idea of due dates. However this one had some crazy discharge (not in heat ever since September), on the 8th of Jan. And I can't help but notice her constant changing vulva. The past few days it's become pink, not all black like usual, and it's so swollen it's sticking out! Is this normal!? The photo to the left and bottom right are today. The top right is about 1-1/2-2 months ago.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep, pregnant goats’ vulvas can change all the time. It’s normal, but strange!

My does usually start getting very obviously puffier behinds about month prior to their due date.... Your girl looks on track for a February/early March kidding I think? It’s hard to tell from the pictures. Good luck!


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Yep, pregnant goats' vulvas can change all the time. It's normal, but strange!
> 
> My does usually start getting very obviously puffier behinds about month prior to their due date.... Your girl looks on track for a February/early March kidding I think? It's hard to tell from the pictures. Good luck!


Ok phewph! And good to hear! Yes, we are "guesstimating" sometime this February! Thank you!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You’re welcome! Hopefully in a few weeks the waiting game will be over, and you’ll have healthy twins from each!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.


----------



## JessLoveJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> You're welcome! Hopefully in a few weeks the waiting game will be over, and you'll have healthy twins from each!


 I cannot wait! The anticipation is just killing me!!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

What everyone else said It certainly is an odd thing to witness. Some of my does vulva’s don’t seem to change much when they’re pregnant, but Austen’s is always very obvious fairly early on. There’s nothing in the world like kidding time! You gotta love it.


----------

